# Recharge wasel online ?



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I can not register it online. It is provided by my company. I have given them the current managers and info and none of them match. No one knows when the phones were purchased, whose name they are in, etc. Someone already registered the phone previous and the only way they will reset it is with the name of the 'account' holder who set up the phone. 

I am once again this evening stuck with no credit. Is there no site where one can just go online and purchase an e-voucher that just sends you a sms or an email with the info ???


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I No one knows when the phones were purchased, whose name they are in, etc. Someone already registered the phone previous and the only way they will reset it is with the name of the 'account' holder who set up the phone.


Jnxgirl.....Welcome to Dubai !!!!! (I just had to say that ) Cant you just forget the online nonsense and buy the vouchers for a manual recharge ?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sometimes you just cant leave the house at ten pm, after you have started a relaxing drink.... 

Why must one register to buy a card that gives you numbers that you then plug into your phone? I would think if I was registering online, that would be for auto recharging or something. Somethings are modern here, and others just seem to make no sense.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Some banks offer the possibility of bill payment and Wasel recharge through their online banking website such as Emirates Bank and Noor Bank, may be you can check with your bank if this facility is available...


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

What info do you exactly need in order to be able to register and pay online? The owners name, etc..?

If thats all you need, then I can ask my bro-in-law to get the info for you. He is a Senior Director of mobile operations at Etisalat.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a Mashreq local account which I use and I can easily top up online

You just need the phone number and it'll do it. Other banks probably have the same facility if you check. You won't need any other details.

Other things that may help is if you have a friend or someone with credit. You can transfer credit from one phone to another

star- 100 -star -phonenumber- star- recharge amount- hash (call)


Pretty handy if someone in the house or a mate has plenty of credit and you need to make a couple of calls.


----------



## Indian_Habibi (Dec 22, 2009)

Use Etisalat Online Services 

Etisalat Online 

Register and create an account. Link all your telephone, internet and mobile numbers to this account .

Now you can log in and pay your bills *and also *recharge the wasels with your credit card 

Good Luck !


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

What is a Wasel???


----------



## Indian_Habibi (Dec 22, 2009)

SBP said:


> What is a Wasel???




Prepaid Mobile Service


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Indian_Habibi said:


> Prepaid Mobile Service


Ta muchly


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You have to have the name of the person who first registered the line, and after trying every person they can thing of that has worked here in the last ?? the attendant just keeps saying its not the correct name and without it, they cant reset the online id. 

There are places online to buy recharge cards except thy dont accept my credit card, must go thru paypal. Really unsure about doing that here, as there is no security built into paypal. If they take the money out the account, then paypal cant refund even if they side with you. 

This is just a rhetorical question.. but why must one register an account to buy a recharge card??? Its not like it goes to my phone automatically like one would think. Even at Geant, where its now electrical and you have to given them a phone number or pin or ?? I havent figured that out yet it doesnt just register to the phone. Makes no sense to me. 

I just bought 500 durhams worth so hope I dont run out anytime soon...


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> You have to have the name of the person who first registered the line, and after trying every person they can thing of that has worked here in the last ?? the attendant just keeps saying its not the correct name and without it, they cant reset the online id.
> 
> There are places online to buy recharge cards except thy dont accept my credit card, must go thru paypal. Really unsure about doing that here, as there is no security built into paypal. If they take the money out the account, then paypal cant refund even if they side with you.
> 
> ...



Worst case scenario if you really cannot find a workaround

is to buy another sim in your name, and register it and top up as normal

Then when your normal one needs credit, just do a credit transfer from your new one, to your original one, using the *100* method

nowadays the simcards work out pretty much free so you don't lose any cash.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Wouldn't it just be easier to get a contract phone?

-


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I work in an environment where the number is tied to the position, not the person. This sim will be with while I am here, and will go to the next person when I leave. The number has to stay the same, I have to carrry this phone. 

If I get stuck on why things are the way they are, I am going to be forever frustrated with this place. So, I just bought alot of cards that I hope I dont run out anytime soon and will do it again in a month or two, and hope I dont run out during my two year 'stay' here.


----------

